

New Pingdom API enters public beta - timf
http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/03/22/new-pingdom-api-enters-public-beta/

======
nethergoat
I wrote a Python lib for this: <https://github.com/EA2D/pingdom-python>

It just supports checks for now, but the framework is there for other
resources to be quickly added.

~~~
stephenhuey
So are you looking for help on extending it?

~~~
nethergoat
It does what I need for now, but I certainly wouldn't turn down a pull
request! I'm happy to answer questions or help if someone wants to contribute.

